# Teppich für mein Heimkino



## MonstersNextDoor (8. Juni 2013)

*Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Ich möchte mir ein Heimkino zusammen bauen und es laufen die vorbereitungen an.. ich finde diesen Teppich einfach nur extrem stylisch dazu ein paar violette led´s oder schwarzlicht, schwarze Möbel, nen neuen tv mit anlage schwarz violette Wände mit einem selbst gemalten uv Bild (ich bekomme von jemanden hilfe der mehr künstlerischer begabt ist als ich) und es wird gut ausehen.

Ich suche nach einem Teppich wie er auf diesem foto zusehen ist. Er soll den ganzen Boden und die Leisten bedeken und soll das ganze etwas gemütlicher machen. Er soll weich flauschig und von der länge des stoffes etwas länger sein wie man unten sieht. Und ich müsste die möglichkeit finden den Teppich in einem Stück zu kaufen also als metterware.. Ich hoffe jemand von euch hatte mal das gleiche problem den richtigen Teppich für eurer Kino zu finden und hoffe ihr konnt mir helfen. Für die innen einrichtung ohne tv etc. stehen mit ca. 1200 € (plus minus mehr..) zur verfügung ein neues Bett/sofa sollte auch noch drin sein.. der teppich muss also nicht unbedingt billig sein. Die möbel werden von ikea oder ähnlichen Möbelhäusern sein. Das ganze soll bis zun den Sommerferien stehen. 

Hier das Bild.. und hier noch mal die Adresse wenn jemanden das bild gefällt.. http://i.imgur.com/Lm7Vo.jpg


----------



## dethacc (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Dann google einfach mal nach Auslegeware oder besuche den nächsten Baumarkt, etc.  
Die wird dann als Meterware verkauft oftmals mit fester Breite (3m, 4m, 5m oder andere) bezahlen wirst du aber immer den m² also kann das bei entsprechenden Raum schon ziemlich ins Geld gehen.
Da man auf den Bild nicht wirklich was erkennen kann suchst du dir am besten etwas raus was deiner Meinung nach am nächsten ran kommt/dir gefällt.
Würde ja sagen sowas kommt schon ziemlich nah kann aber auch nur am Licht liegen : http://www.livingfloor.com/bodenbel...eppichboden-valery-aubergine-3f64-4m/a-10149/


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Das ist das was ich machen werde. richtig. Ich interresiere mich dafür ob irgendjemand der das liest schon einmal einen Kino teppich bei sich verlegt hat und von wo er in bezogen hat .


----------



## dethacc (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Gibt es spezielle Kino Teppiche? Auch wenn verlegt man die wie alle anderen auch Raum messen-> kaufen -> ausrollen -> grob zurechtschneiden -> auslegen lassen -> auf maß schneiden oder bestellst dir gleich genau aufs Raummaß.
Gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit zu kleben was gerade gut ist wenn man auf glatten Böden verlegt oder oft Möbel verschiebt oder mit dem Bürostuhl rumrollt allerdings gestaltet sich das entfernen nicht wirklich einfach und der unterGrund ist auch versaut.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

bei einem heimkino würde ich hochflor meiden, da man krümel oder gar popcorn fast nicht mehr rauskriegt


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Der Teppich auf dem Bild sieht plüschig aus wisst ihr wie man die art von teppich nennt?


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*



MonstersNextDoor schrieb:


> Der Teppich auf dem Bild sieht plüschig aus wisst ihr wie man die art von teppich nennt?



Der PC-Nutzer gab die Antwort schon :



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> bei einem heimkino würde ich *hochflor* meiden, da man krümel oder gar popcorn fast nicht mehr rauskriegt


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Pass auf, dass du dir die Raumakustik mit dem hochflorigen Teppich nicht komplett verhunzt. Je nachdem wie das Zimmer sonst noch eingerichtet ist besteht die Gefahr einer Überdämpfung. Dem kann man zwar durch die Wahl geeigneter Lautsprecher wieder ein wenig entgegenwirken, aber die dann mutmaßlich zu kurze Nachhallzeit in den oberen Mitten bis zu den höchten Tönen macht den Klang dennoch kaputt.


----------



## MonstersNextDoor (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teppich für mein Heimkino*

Ich bin jetzt auf Vorwerk aufmerksam gemacht worden und lasse mir zwei Muster zuschicken.. Wenn der raum fertig ist mache ich mal Fotos.


----------

